# Best way to de-bark branches for viv?



## Sucuri (Feb 17, 2009)

Whats the best way to strip the bark of some branches in order to be varnished and used in a viv?

I dont have any specialist tools, just ordinary DIY tool box, does soaking in water help? 

They are quite thick branches, not sure what tree as I had it for a while, maybe a willow. I do know though that its a non toxic wood for reptiles as when i got it I made sure...just forgot what it is since then as I had it here for a while and other wood too.

Thanks!!


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Why not leave the bark on? It looks good, and gives the animals something to cling to.


----------



## Sucuri (Feb 17, 2009)

Yes Ron, 

i totally agree, I like it much better that way too. But as i researched abt viv branches, stripping is much recommended for cleaning purposes. 

Basically, what do you do when snakes poo all over the branch or dragg their dead bleeding food on them etc... how to constantly keep an eye on it being germs free?

If I had an easy answer to that Id much prefer it with bark on and so would the snakes Im sure...

Which is why people really reccommend varnishing...yet I have seen many vivs with bark branches, just dont understand how they manage....


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Sucuri said:


> Yes Ron,
> 
> i totally agree, I like it much better that way too. But as i researched abt viv branches, stripping is much recommended for cleaning purposes.
> 
> ...


I only have one snake, a corn, but he's never messed up his branches. Coming more from the amphibian side, I tend to go for living substrates (what Spikebrit likes to call 'bioactive' substrates), with a full complement of bugs and beasties to do the clean up- which extends to the 'furniture' as well. I realise that a lot of lizard and snake keepers on here favor the more 'sterile' approach, though.


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

leave it in soak over night and it will be alot softer then peel it of with your hands or use a knife,

i leave the bark on the branches i have, and my snakes have never done their business on them nor dragged they're prey up and down them.

the reason many people probably dont have this prob because alot of snakes deficate in they're water bowl or on the ground and as for feeding some owners feed their snake in a seperate rub/tub away from their viv, i just place the rat on a small plate and leave it on the floor


----------



## Sucuri (Feb 17, 2009)

Thanks for your replies!
Well I feed some of my snakes outside the viv and they still managed to get some crap on the branch, and I feed my JCP in the viv - he likes to strike from his branch.

Im now building a bigger viv for him, more "arboreal", so want to get it right.

Bytheway Ron, I like the idea of living soil substrate, have tried it before but we had various fungus problems. Wouldnt mind giving it another try, do you have any tips on how to create that, soil mixes etc...any instructions online you know of? Thanks!


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

Sucuri said:


> Bytheway Ron, I like the idea of living soil substrate, have tried it before but we had various fungus problems. Wouldnt mind giving it another try, do you have any tips on how to create that, soil mixes etc...any instructions online you know of? Thanks!


http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/planted-vivariums/659337-bio-active-substrates-how-why.html


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

fardilis said:


> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/planted-vivariums/659337-bio-active-substrates-how-why.html


Heh, Fardy got there first! :lol2:


----------



## Sucuri (Feb 17, 2009)

thanks mate that looks good will check it out!! : victory:


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

Like ron there is no need do de-bark bleech or all this other rubbish people keep recomending. Just allow the branch to dry out fully and place it in the viv as is. I've never done anything else. 

Jay


----------



## L'Agey86 (Nov 19, 2011)

Spikebrit, I've been searching the forum for ages, qnd everyone says to cook the wood to get rid of mites, but bot everyone has an industrial size oven lol, you think it's ok to just put the wood in dry, qnd I wont give my hog island mites?? Just getting rid of my royals mites now, dbot really wqnt another outbreak!


----------

